# [Wanted] "Courage The Cowardly Dog" Series in Hindi



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi guys

I need a small help from you all. There is a cartoon show on "Cartoon Network" channel which is called "*Courage The Cowardly Dog*". My little niece wants all the episodes of this show. The most important thing is, all the episodes should be in "*Hindi*".

So can you please suggest a genuine website or shop which can send the CD/DVD of the whole series or which allows to download the shows (if legal).

Any kind of help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 27, 2008)

No idea where you can get it but I used to like that show untill Craptoon Network decided to dub it in Hindi. They renamed Courage to Sherdil and I was like WTF!


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2008)

one of my fav show, dog's scream was the best part...lol


----------



## Chirag (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm yea, scream..eyespopping out and the awsome laugh and how can i forget, the hole in his tooth.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

Not possible legally as it's been dubbed in Hindi from the original source. On other sources as well it's possible only if someone has actually recorded those shows & uploaded them.


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2008)

Just watched one episode now 
Old skool fun but certainly not as freaky as it was then :/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2008)

The early episodes were ridiculously funny. That Ramses one - 'patthar lauta do'...... 

But I don't think they are available legally either in Hindi or English. You'll have to hunt for torrents and even there, you'll probably find only English versions.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyway, the English ones ROCKED!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

I found the entire episodes lined up over RS. I'd simply love to get hold of some toons in Hindi only too but unfortunately I they don't air anymore. Used to love watching Sitting Ducks in Hindi. Till some extent even Bugs Bunny sounded hilarious in that Hindi accent. God wish they had would air those toons back again.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 28, 2008)

So it means there is no way to get the Hindi series?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 28, 2008)

Unfortunately not. YouTube may have a few episodes but that's about it. The chances of getting it in Hindi "legally" is nil.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 28, 2008)

Try Planet M or some video store, maybe just maybe they might have it.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^^No never.They dont have any hindi dubbed ones.
    I think get a Tv tuner card for com.Get Tata Sky or anything from which you can select the language.Select Hindi and record.
  Fire Away.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 29, 2008)

ahh man..courage the cowardly dog rocks...naah man i don't think u will get it in hindi..though i did see rs links for courage the cowardly dog in english...naah samaj dogi,tune mujhe cartoon bana diya-eustace...classic dialogue...


----------

